# Nib Needed for Statesman



## randbcrafts (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a customer that wants a statesman fountain pen but wants to swap the stock nib for either an Italic nib as first choice, or a stub or broad nib if the Italic is not available. I've looked at a couple of the websites around here but haven't seen what I think I am looking for. Could someone lead me in the right direction?
Thanks!


----------



## Monty (Jun 26, 2009)

Check with Lou -"DCBluesman" or Anthony - "PenWorks"


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 26, 2009)

All I can say is, I hope your customer isn't as picky as mine was. None of the nibs I had specially made for her were good enough so good luck.


----------



## bgray (Jun 27, 2009)

If you are interested, I can help you out with nib customizations...

http://edisonpen.com/page.cfm/customized-fountain-nibs


----------

